# Brazil Nuts for Selenium? How many? How often?



## MicroManger (Jun 2, 2018)

Since BoSe is Perscription only, can I supplement my goats diet with a weekly treat of a Brazil Nut or two?
( I supplement My personal diet of selenium by eating one or two Brazil Nuts a day instead of taking a capsule or pill.)
Of course Toxicity is a concern But I just lost a new born kid to white muscle disease over the weekend. So I’m thinking of supplementing with an occasional Brazil Nut or two but have no idea how often would be sufficient without causing selenium toxicity. 
I Already supplement my goats diet with a few black oil sunflower seeds to stave off goat polio. 
Anyone info or direction would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 2, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. Hope you'll consider taking a minute to visit the new member's thread and introduce yourself so folks can welcome you properly. https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/  Many folks use the vitamin E and selenium paste as a supplement since you really need them both together for them to work. They compliment each other. I'm no good at converting PPM to MCG so can't really help on your specific question. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 2, 2018)

I would consult with either Land of Havilah or Fir Meadows. 
They are trained in this area and can give the best advice IMO.

Ultimately having a good mineral source is necessary.  I would start with that.  
Not understanding what BOSS has to do with goat polio. 
BOSS is very high in protein, fat and phosphorus and can actually cause issues with the 2:1 balance that is necessary.
Unless you are looking at the B-6 . Again there is balance and keeping minerals balanced is key.

It is like calcium calcium calcium that many are always looking at but calcium depletes zinc. So there you can get out of balance.


Sorry I don't have an answer for you.

BoSe is Rx however there are many pastes that contain vitamins and selenium at low levels that are used very successfully in herds.
This may be a better option. Dosages are on label.

Very sorry about the loss of your kid.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 7, 2018)

MicroManger said:


> Since BoSe is Perscription only, can I supplement my goats diet with a weekly treat of a Brazil Nut or two?
> ( I supplement My personal diet of selenium by eating one or two Brazil Nuts a day instead of taking a capsule or pill.)
> Of course Toxicity is a concern But I just lost a new born kid to white muscle disease ov ner the weekend. So I’m thinking of supplementing with an occasional Brazil Nut or two but have no idea how often would be sufficient without causing selenium toxicity.
> I Already supplement my goats diet with a few black oil sunflower seeds to stave off goat polio.
> ...


Eastern Tennessee is


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 7, 2018)

MicroManger said:


> Since BoSe is Perscription only, can I supplement my goats diet with a weekly treat of a Brazil Nut or two?
> ( I supplement My personal diet of selenium by eating one or two Brazil Nuts a day instead of taking a capsule or pill.)
> Of course Toxicity is a concern But I just lost a new born kid to white muscle disease over the weekend. So I’m thinking of supplementing with an occasional Brazil Nut or two but have no idea how often would be sufficient without causing selenium toxicity.
> I Already supplement my goats diet with a few black oil sunflower seeds to stave off goat polio.
> ...


Eastern Tennessee is poster child for selenium deficiency.  If you don't supplement you loose animals.  I uae either a goat or cow loose mineral mix formulated for our area by Tennessee Farmers Coop.  As long as they have it as only source of salt 24/7/365 then daily needs are met.    I like the cow mineral feeder that sits on the ground and is covered by a rubber flap.  Even a young kid learns how to lift and get to minerals.   It matters where you live as some soils are adequate and some loaded with selenium.  Here in east Tn we are very lacking.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 8, 2018)

just about zero selenium in Alaska.

We do loose minerals and they get their selenium and E paste once a month.  

they need copper up here too.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 8, 2018)

I would recommend getting a prescription of BoSe.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 8, 2018)

Hear that about Alaska.  Here in eastern Tennessee  before coal fired electric plants shut down the sulphur in air/rain would tie up zinc and copper.  Mineral mix had extra of both....now they are reformulating because decline in suphur pollution.  
We also have to be aware of mineral content in water, too.  Well water may have a high sulphur (odor of rotten eggs) or iron (brown rust stains on fixtures)  both of which wreck havoc on animal health. We are blessed to have well water with only calcium (lime deposit) as a problem.  Will not affect health, but makes for plumbing woes time to time.  
Tennessee Farmers Coop have nutrionist on staff and I have made them all my friends.  They taught me first and formost I am feeding a walking composting/fermentation vat.  Keep the flora/fauna happy and goat is happy.  Who ever you buy your feed from should also have nutrionist on staff.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 8, 2018)

up here some people do the selenium and E paste... but do a BoSe shot in addition ...  I think before breeding and again a month before kidding... but I can't remember exactly....  since I don't do the shot.

I try to give them kelp meal while pregnant to help a bit more.   :Hu

@Donna R. Raybon  I agree, it is VERY important to know your area!  Not just for the mineral and vitamin requirements...  but the worm load tends to be different place to place, as well as what is best at killing the worms.

A great vet is priceless. .. your local extention agent or the local goat community can also be a great help.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 8, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Not understanding what BOSS has to do with goat polio.


Black sunflower seeds are high in water soluble vitamin B1  thiamine.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 10, 2018)

True, but B vitamins are degraded bu rumen before they get to intestinal tract to be absorbed.  Before a kid's rumen develops oral B is ok.  But once they are chewing cud B must be injected to do any good.  Problems arise for animal if something wipes out bacteria in intestines that make B vitamins.  Any time an animal appears 'off' B vitamins are first thing I reach for along with themometer.  BOSS are good for adding fat and fiber.


----------

